# NZ coastal tanker "Taiko"



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

It would appear this vessel that is currently at a layby berth (Queens Wharf) in Auckland is under going a change of name and flag.
The name of "Atlantia" has appeared on the stern today, along with port of registry of Panama. It also looked as if some crew were receiving emergency procedures tuition. The funnel was still in Silver Fern Shipping colours.

(Cloud)


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

She has indeed been sold, sadly without replacement.
Yet more NZ seafarers out of a job.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumour (unconfirmed) has it that "Kakariki" is also on the market - delivery January 1, 2008. Have not been able to get any confirmation as to how much truth there is in the story.
Cheers, Dennis.


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

*tankers*

is that true,i didnt know that then it would be no nz tankers on the coast then.i know the taiko is going to gloryship management in singapore.


----------



## Pieter (Sep 25, 2005)

My friend is joining the Taiko's replacement as 3rd mate in August. It's a newbuild that he and other guys are picking up from South Korea. I sailed on the Taiko msyelf for a few weeks as cadet in '01. I know a few mates who sail on the Kakariki and also the Taiko when it was under kiwi flag.


----------

